# kreisrunde ringförmige wellen



## nutzfaktor (6. März 2008)

...nein nicht schon wieder eine wasser frage.
doch! muss leider sein - hab nicht das passende gefunden.

also man stelle sich eine ruhige wasseroberfläche vor auf die ein vereinzelter wassertropfen fällt, dann entstehen ringförmige wellen. kann man sich das vorstellen? hab leider im moment kein bild parat - sorry.

auf jeden fall würd ich gerne diese wellen irgendwie erzeugen. am liebsten in illustrator - photoshop geht aber zur not auch.

merci für eure hilfe


----------



## Leola13 (6. März 2008)

Hai,

teuere Variante : Alien Skin Eye Candy 5: Nature  Plugin mit dem du das erreichen kannst.

Vielleicht gibt es hier ein kostenlose Alternative.

günstige Variante : eine Graustufendatei mit "Ringen" erzeugen und mit dwem Versetzen Filter arbeiten.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## janoc (6. März 2008)

Photoshop: Filter - Verzerrungsfilter - Wellen


----------

